
The Leading Cause of Startup Death – Part 1: The Product Development Diagram  - peter123
http://steveblank.com/2009/08/27/the-leading-cause-of-startup-death-the-product-development-diagram/
======
tjic
I've launched two startups, both of which have had some - minor - degree of
success...and both of which have had major problems.

I got Steve's book a few months ago and have been reading it ... and re-
reading it ... and re-reading it.

I slap myself in the forehead about every other page.

The point that he makes in this blog post is key.

Go, read it.

------
mawhidby
In my recent experience with startups, or at the very least ideas for
startups, I'm beginning to find that not acting upon your ideas quickly can
also be detrimental to your startup. Being stuck in the "Product Development
Diagram," particularly in the "Concept/Bus. Plan" phase can allow others with
similar ideas to get a head start, and possibly even get to launch before
you've even started.

Personally, I think that by getting into the development of your idea as soon
as possible will help you. As an added bonus, there are always ideas,
features, or a different method of implementation that get brought up while
you are developing that you cannot anticipate during the
planning/conceptualizing phase.

------
thesecret
I thought the leading cause of Startup Death was lack of persistance or
innovation

------
edw519
I was on the edge of my seat (well not really) until I got to "Coming next
Part 2: What’s Wrong with Product Development as a Model?"

I sure hope someone posts Part 2 here at hn before I forget why I was so
interested. A serialized blog is an interesting idea until it has a
cliffhanger.

~~~
tomstuart
I'm guessing the ultimate punchline is going to be Customer Development:
[http://www.slideshare.net/sblank/customer-development-at-
sta...](http://www.slideshare.net/sblank/customer-development-at-
startup2startup)

~~~
run4yourlives
That is an excellent slide show.

